# does prolactrone by black lion research really compare to prami or caber



## jshel12 (Apr 23, 2012)

Seeing how black lion research has a great reputation im sure prolactron works but is it as effective as prami or caber.  And what kind of dose would one recamend for a 10 week cycle of 750 mgs of test e, 250 mgs of deca, and 300 mgs of tren ace the last 6 weeks.  I take 1 mg od adex daily also


----------



## Onedeep0811 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 26, 2012)

I guess not alot of people have used the product I guess just run the prami to be on the safe side?


----------



## brundel (Apr 26, 2012)

Prolactrone is not as strong as cabergoline.
Its weaker but it also doesnt have the sides.
It works great for tren and deca cycles.
3 caps a day should be sufficient.


----------



## brundel (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there a specific reason for running the deca and tren ace at the same time?


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> Is there a specific reason for running the deca and tren ace at the same time?



i WAS RUNNING A 10 WEEK 750 TEST 250 DECA CYCLE.  I'm not a huge fan of orals so I'd thought I'd run 100 mg tren ace 3 times a week weeks 5-10 in place of them.  I know most people say dont run deca and tren together but there not high doses, I'd also be running 750 mgs of test and obviously something to control elevated prolactin so I thought my sides would be tolerable.  Was originally gonna run equipiose instead of deca but had deca immediately available.  Do you think I should not run the tren and deca together?  Thanks in advance


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've done some research but never taken prami, just curious what some of the side effects were, it appears naseau is one, is there any other ones that are bad if taken in moderate doses


----------



## brundel (Apr 26, 2012)

Hallucinations
    Falling asleep during the day, sometimes without warning
    Feelings of internal restless or jitteriness
    Strong, uncontrollable muscle contractions
    Any abnormal muscle movements
    Severe dizziness or fainting
    Muscle pain
     vision changes
    Difficult or painful breathing
    Problems with impulse control, such as gambling, hypersexuality, or binge eating 
    Signs of an allergic reaction, such as:



        An unexplained rash
        Hives
        Itching
        Swelling of the mouth or throat
        Wheezing
        Difficulty breathing.


----------



## brundel (Apr 26, 2012)

Personally I wouldnt run deca and Tren at the same time because firstly the elevation is prolactin will likely be high because even though its a low dose of each combined its a high potential for prolactin elevation.
Also..deca makes you bloated and soft while tren makes you lean and hard....makes no sense to run em together.

Just my opinion


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> Personally I wouldnt run deca and Tren at the same time because firstly the elevation is prolactin will likely be high because even though its a low dose of each combined its a high potential for prolactin elevation.
> Also..deca makes you bloated and soft while tren makes you lean and hard....makes no sense to run em together.
> 
> Just my opinion



an opinion well taken, I can easily hold off on the tren for 6 weeks and finish my deca tren cycle then just run a lower dose of test, tren, and either winstrol or masteron.  That makes more sense to me anyway.  I appreciate the input and helping me learn a thing or two.  Thanks


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 26, 2012)

And fuck those side effects, I already have sleeping problems (falling asleep during the day and staying up at night, which I take medication for)  I'm sure my boss would love to come into work and find me sleeping or looking sick all the time.  I'm gonna give prolactrone a try.


----------



## brundel (Apr 26, 2012)

Cabergoline and prami do work. Thats what they are designed for. Some people dont really notice any sides but I did and most people I personally know experience some unwanted sides.
Prolactrone uses a 99% ldopa extract + 50% EGCG extract.


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Brundel last question I promise, since I'm not gonna combine tren and deca, what would a good prolactrone dose be for 450 mgs weekly of deca. then 300 mgs weekly of tren acetate.  I'm thinking everyone is different?  I'd like to use as little as possible (1 or 2) and work my way up if needed (3).  And is it toxic to the kidneys at all.  Only reason I ask is my kidneys leak a small amount of protein, not even enough to be put on medication but I still monitor it and don't want it getting worse.  Thats why I quit drinking alcohol completely, drink much more water, and never go on gear for long periods of time.  Thanks again for being so helpful and your acnedren is beginning to work on me also, still got some backne, but my upper arms are clearing up.  Keep up good work.


----------



## BFHammer (May 1, 2012)

Hmm  What would the dopamine boost do to someone with ADD I wonder.


----------



## Digitalash (May 2, 2012)

It would probably help someone with ADD. Stimulants like adderall/ritalin etc. block the reuptake of dopamine causing elevated levels, meaning greater focus/concentration. Not sure it would be enough but possibly better than being on stims every day


----------



## djquirk (Sep 7, 2012)

brundel said:


> Personally I wouldnt run deca and Tren at the same time because firstly the elevation is prolactin will likely be high because even though its a low dose of each combined its a high potential for prolactin elevation.
> Also..deca makes you bloated and soft while tren makes you lean and hard....makes no sense to run em together.
> 
> Just my opinion



I was wondering about this. I'm about to try my first tren cycle. I was thinking of putting a low dose of deca in there just because of the joint pain associated with being 37. So I guess you're saying this is not a good idea


----------



## brundel (Sep 7, 2012)

Yah I think its a bad idea.
Instead, get some bulk MSM, glucosamine and chondroitin powders and make a mix to take.
I say buy in bulk because combos of these sold are very expensive.
Try purebulk, they have all 3 I think for cheap.

MUCH better to try to fix the issues than to mask them with deca. Masking the problem will likely lead to more problems because the injuries are never fixed. Its like taking pain killers. The problem is still there after they wear off.

Also maybe consider some HGH or GHRP-6 for repair.
Even a low dose= 2iu or 300mcg


----------



## djquirk (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Brundel. I'll look into it.


----------



## malfeasance (Sep 8, 2012)

brundel said:


> Hallucinations
> Falling asleep during the day, sometimes without warning
> Feelings of internal restless or jitteriness
> Strong, uncontrollable muscle contractions
> ...



Is this serious?  Sometimes I get a stuffy nose, but I am never sure if that is the prami or I just got a stuffy nose.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 9, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Is this serious?  Sometimes I get a stuffy nose, but I am never sure if that is the prami or I just got a stuffy nose.



I don't get 90% of those sides from Caber or Prami. I take the lower doses since Prami is so strong though.


----------



## brundel (Sep 9, 2012)

I get super jittery and muscle spasms.
Spasms can lead to arrythmia which can cause a cardiac arrest. Since I have already had one IM not taking any chances.

I dont get 90% of em either just those^^

Even Prolactrone can have sides but they are very mild and usually unnoticeable.
The main side is nausea at higher doses but this usually goes away if you take the dose with food.


----------

